# TIny GOlden Retriever in Warner Robins Shelter in GA!!!!!



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG. he is so cute. hopefully someone can help him!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

OMG! That poor lil thing, he looks to have some skin problems. Have you emailed rescues yet on him? If I were closer I'd take him ASAP. Keep us posted. Poor baby! Prayers to him today!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor guy looks like he has mange. I wish I could get him into rescue up here, but I already did that one time and got in trouble (I brought up a mom and her pups from GA).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try All About Animals in Macon, GA. It's not far from this shelter.

[email protected]
All About Animals Rescue - Macon GA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed..*

I e-mailed both GR Rescues in GA and All About Animals!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

If someone can get him I can foster him...I could meet them halfway....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank You.*

Thanks so much for saying you could foster him. He is adorable.

We need a rescue to take him first though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I just e-mailed the shelter to see if this sweetie was adopted or rescued.
His Listing was removed.

Praying for the best!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paws crossed Karen--let us know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They never*

They never responded. I hope it was good news for Tiny.


----------

